# Using waterproof pva glue as a sealent? does it work?



## andydomagala (Jan 26, 2009)

im in need of advice as i have just finished sealing my tegus fake rock wall and platform in a waterproof pva glue but have just heard that when it gets wet it goes white again? is this true? does anyone have any experiance in this? my tegu background and platform wont really get properly wet its just when misting his tank and obviously is humid. if the glue does go back to being white when wet does that mean that it goes all gooey aswell? plz help 
thank you

Andy


----------



## ChrisEatman (Nov 21, 2007)

It did go white and gooey when i tried it, even with a little misting, looks as though yacht varnish is the way forward.


----------



## scalez (Apr 24, 2009)

it's okay for desert species vivariums, where you wouldn't typically have any water in the vivarium, i personally wouldn't use it in a humid environment where you will be spraying everyday, because it doesn't really hold up that well in the wet xD
it doesn't dry clear if there's to much on so, i think yachts varnish would be better.


----------



## andydomagala (Jan 26, 2009)

can i just put yacht varnish over the top of the pva or will it need to be stripped down first


----------

